# ما الذي يليق ولا يليق؟



## bo_3of (11 نوفمبر 2007)

نسمع كثيراً من المسيحين أنه لا يوجد ما هو حرام ولا حلال في دينهم، بل هناك شيء يليق ولا يليق.

فأردت أن أعرف ما الذي يليق؟ وما الذي لا يليق؟ وهل الوصايا العشر - ومنها أذكر: لا تقتل ولا تزن ولا تسرق - تحت خانة الأشياء التي لا تليق؟ وإن فعل مسيحي شيء لا يليق ما هو عقابه، إن كان له عقاب؟ وهل الطلاق أيضاً لا يليق؟ وإن كان الطلاق لا يليق نرى أن الكنيسة سكتت عن طلاق المسيحين بل أصبحت تباركهم، فما سبب ذلك؟


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الذي يليق ولا يليق؟*



bo_3of قال:


> فأردت أن أعرف ما الذي يليق؟ وما الذي لا يليق؟


 
الجزئية هذه يرد عليها الكتاب المقدس

تيطس الأصحاح 2 العدد 1 

[Q-BIBLE] 
وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَكَلَّمْ بِمَا يَلِيقُ بِالتَّعْلِيمِ الصَّحِيحِ: 
[/Q-BIBLE]
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Titus/2
 
كان بأستطاعتك ان تلقى الرد بنفسك لو قرأت الكتاب المقدس
لذلك اشجعك على القراءة و ايجاد الأجوبة بنفسك
الذي يليق و لا يليق هنا ما يخص التعليم الكتابي الصحيح, اي تعليم الكتاب المقدس و ما يليق بمجد الله او عكسه



> وهل الوصايا العشر - ومنها أذكر: لا تقتل ولا تزن ولا تسرق - تحت خانة الأشياء التي لا تليق؟


 
طبعا هي اشياء لا تلقيق فهي تندرج تحت بند التعليم الكتابي الصحيح



> وإن فعل مسيحي شيء لا يليق ما هو عقابه، إن كان له عقاب؟


 
لكل شئ عقابه الخاص, فالعهد القديم مليئ بالتشريعات, اذكر اي خطيئة و سنبحث عن عقابها لك




> وهل الطلاق أيضاً لا يليق؟


 
طبعا لا يليق لأنه من جديد يندرج تحت التعليم الكتبي الذي يمنع الطلاق



> وإن كان الطلاق لا يليق نرى أن الكنيسة سكتت عن طلاق المسيحين بل أصبحت تباركهم، فما سبب ذلك؟


 
هذا كلام كذب و يصدر من انسان لا يعرف ان يقول كلمة الحق
فالكنيسة لا تطلق و لا تبارك المطلقين

هذا الا اذا كنت تتكلم على مباني الكنائس التابعة للحكومات العلمانية التي كل شئ فيها يمشي بقوانين علمانية 
فهذه المباني لا تمثل الكتاب المقدس ولا المسيحية, بل تقدم الدول العلمانية فقط

سلام و نعمة


----------



## bo_3of (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الذي يليق ولا يليق؟*

لا أعلم لماذا اتهمتني بالكذب، هناك بعض الكنائس في أمريكا بالفعل تبيح الطلاق، وكما قلت أمريكا دولة علمانية، فهل اباحتهم للطلاق تخرجهم من ملة المسيحية؟ وأرجو أن تبين لي عقاب الزاني في المسيحية؟ وهناك شيء يسمى الخلاص على ما أعتقد وهو بمثابة الاستغفار عن الذنوب، فالمسيحي اذا فعل خطيئة يقوم بالذهاب إلى كاهن والاعتراف له عن خطيئته فيغفر له، ومنهم من يقوم بالمعمودية، فهل هذا يكفر عن خطايا كاملة؟

*ملاحظة إن كانت معلوماتي خاطئة أو بها نقص، أرجو المعذرة. فأنا طرحت هذا الموضوع للاستفادة والتعلم.


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الذي يليق ولا يليق؟*



bo_3of قال:


> لا أعلم لماذا اتهمتني بالكذب،


 
أنا لم اتهمك بشئ يا عزيزي, انا وضحت حقيقة
فهذا ليست اتهام, بل هذا ما نراه بكونه الحقيقة عينها



> هناك بعض الكنائس في أمريكا بالفعل تبيح الطلاق، وكما قلت أمريكا دولة علمانية، فهل اباحتهم للطلاق تخرجهم من ملة المسيحية؟


 
طبعا, فالذي لا يمشي بحسب الكتاب المقدس لا يمثل الكتاب المقدس ابدا
و هذه المباني التي تسمى كنائس تابعة لدول علمانية لا للمسيح
فهي تطبق شرائع دولة لا شرائع الكتاب المقدس




> وأرجو أن تبين لي عقاب الزاني في المسيحية؟


 
ردينا على هذا السؤال على الرابط التالي

ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية




> وهناك شيء يسمى الخلاص على ما أعتقد وهو بمثابة الاستغفار عن الذنوب، فالمسيحي اذا فعل خطيئة يقوم بالذهاب إلى كاهن والاعتراف له عن خطيئته فيغفر له، ومنهم من يقوم بالمعمودية، فهل هذا يكفر عن خطايا كاملة؟


 
هذه المعلومات خاطئة, فالخلاص هو بالأيمان بالمسيح و بالكفارة على عود الصليب و لا علاقة لها بكاهن او غيره

اتمنى ان تتأكد من معلوماتك قبل ان تفتي بها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## bo_3of (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الذي يليق ولا يليق؟*

شكراً على اجابتك My Rock على الاسئلة

ههههه أما بخصوص الافتاء فلم يكن قصدي أن أفتي وبامكانك قراءة ردي السابق فقد ذكرت إذا كانت معلوماتي خاطئة أو ناقصة فأرجو التصحيح.

أما بخصوص الخلاص: عفواً على هذا المثال ولكن كثيراً ما نشاهد في التلفاز من الأفلام والمسلسلات أن يذهب أحد إلى الكنيسة ثم يذهب إلى ما تسمى غرفة الاعتراف، فيذهب إلى الكاهن أو القسيس ( عفواً على المصطلح فأنا لا أعرف الفرق، إن وجد) ويعترف بخطيئته، هل هذا نوع من تكفير الخطايا؟


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما الذي يليق ولا يليق؟*



bo_3of قال:


> شكراً على اجابتك My Rock على الاسئلة


 
مرحب بيك و بكل تساؤلاتك البناءة



> ههههه أما بخصوص الافتاء فلم يكن قصدي أن أفتي وبامكانك قراءة ردي السابق فقد ذكرت إذا كانت معلوماتي خاطئة أو ناقصة فأرجو التصحيح.


 
لذلك اطلب منك ان تطرح الأشياء التي لا تعرفها على شكل اسئلة لا فتاوي اخي العزيز
لكي لا تظهر بمظهر الذي يريد ايصال معلومة خاطئة



> أما بخصوص الخلاص: عفواً على هذا المثال ولكن كثيراً ما نشاهد في التلفاز من الأفلام والمسلسلات أن يذهب أحد إلى الكنيسة ثم يذهب إلى ما تسمى غرفة الاعتراف، فيذهب إلى الكاهن أو القسيس ( عفواً على المصطلح فأنا لا أعرف الفرق، إن وجد) ويعترف بخطيئته، هل هذا نوع من تكفير الخطايا؟


 
ارجوا ان لا تأخذ معلوماتك من افلام و مسلسلات, بل خذ المعلومات من الكتاب المقدس نفسه لتكون لك حجة في الحوار

الذي تراه في الأفلام فهمته بصورة خاطئة
الذي تراه هو ليس خلاص, فالخلاص هو في المسيح يسوع و كفارته و الأيمان به كرب و مخلص
الذي تراه هو الأعتراف
الأعتراف بأرتكاب الخطايا لأنه مكتوب
أن اعترفنا له بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم

و الذي يغفر هو الله و ليس القس او الكاهن

اتمنى تكون فهمت الصورة الصحيحة 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ابو ماريانا (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما الذي يليق ولا يليق؟*

سلام المسيح مع الجميع باختصار ان كل شى يفعله الانسان لايمجد الله فهو لا يليق اي الاشياء الي بيعملها الشخص هل تتوافق مع تعاليم الانجيل وطبيعي الطلاق لا يتوافق مع تعاليم الانجيل واذا كان في طلاق من الكنيسة فهذا اجتهاد البشر وهو يخالف تعاليم الانجيل مع العلم في حالات الكنيسة تعمل انفصال وليس طلاق وهذا حسب الحالة 0


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2008)

ليس فى المسيحيه ما يسمى بالحلال والحرام ..... حيث يسلك الانسان حسب تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ومحبته للرب
حتى الصلاه والصوم وغيرها ليست فروض بل حب للرب يسوع

مثلا (( اكل لحم الخنزير)) ليس به مشكله ,,,, ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجسه بل ما يخرج من الفم

 بالنسبه للوصايا العشر
الرب يسوع جاء ليكمل الناموس لا لينقضه

وتختلف الوصايا من حيث احكامها فقط
مثلا
العين بالعين ....... الخ  جاء لمسيح ومعه النعمه فقال .. من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول له الايسر
                                                                        .. من سخرك ميل امشى معه ميلين

مثلا  

عندما جاؤا ليسوع بالمراه الزانيه بذات الفعل ... ماذا قال (( من منكم بلا خطيه فليرجمها بحجر ))

منتهى التسامح

الرب يسوع عهده عهد النعمه  

شكرااااا للسؤال  وشكراااااااااا   للزعيم ,, وابو ماريانا 


يسوع يبارك الكل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الفاضل /  بوعوف
++ توجد مشاركة سابقة فى موضوع مشابه ، أنقل جزءاً منها  ، لتتكامل مع ردود إخوتى الأحباء :-
(((  3  ))) توجد أشياء تكون حلالاً بوجه عام : [ تحل لى ] ، وإسلوب تعاملى معها يكون بنظام : " يليق أم لا يليق " ، مثل الأكل والشرب والملبس ، وعن مثل هذه الأشياء مكتوب :- [  كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ. 13 اَلأَطْعِمَةُ لِلْجَوْفِ وَالْجَوْفُ لِلأَطْعِمَةِ وَاللهُ سَيُبِيدُ هَذَا وَتِلْكَ. ] 1كو: 12و 13 .
++++ كما توجد أشياء أخرى ، لا يمكن نهائياً أن تكون حلالاً حتى أقول عنها : [ كل الأشياء تحل لى ]  ، مثل الزنى ، فإنها حرام مطلق  ، لذلك فإن الإنجيل يستطرد -- بعد كلامه عما يحل لى -- فيقول [وَلَكِنَّ الْجَسَدَ لَيْسَ لِلزِّنَا بَلْ لِلرَّبِّ وَالرَّبُّ لِلْجَسَدِ. .. أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ أَجْسَادَكُمْ هِيَ أَعْضَاءُ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَفَآخُذُ أَعْضَاءَ الْمَسِيحِ وَأَجْعَلُهَا أَعْضَاءَ زَانِيَةٍ؟ حَاشَا!   ] 1كو6: 13- 15  ، فإنه هنا لم يقل " لا توافق " أو لا تليق ، بل قال : [ حاشا ] ، دليلاً على أنها خطية محرَّمة بوجه مطلق ، ولا يصح إعطاءها أى موضع للتخيير .
+++ إذن توجد أشياء قابلة للتخيير بحسب التعامل الشخصى معها ، كما توجد أشياء محرَّمة بوجه مطلق .
(((  4  ))) الفارق بين ما تفرضه المسيحية على أبنائها ، وبين سواها ، هو أن المسيحية لا تفرض مفروضاتها بالسيف ، بل بقوة الحب لله ، لذلك يقول الرب :- [ إن أحبنى أحد ، يحفظ كلامى . الذى لا يحبنى لا يحفظ كلامى ] يو14: 23و 24 .
++++ إذن فحفظ كلام الرب ، أى وصاياه ، هو ضرورة قصوى ، ولكنها مفروضة بقوة الحب وليس بقوة السيف . + فإننا نحفظ وصية الرب ، بقوة الدافع الداخلى ، وليس بقوة التخويف من العقاب والسيف .
++++ ولذلك فإننا نحفظ الوصية فى السر مثلما نحفظها فى العلن ، لأن القوة الرادعة تنبع من الضمير ، وليس من خوف الناس .


----------

